# Sugarloaf 4/22



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking to head up again on Friday which looks amazing. Anyone else around?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes.  Maybe with a few Sr regulars and local buddy from up there. Pick a time and a place to meet,


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 20, 2011)

I will be up there for 8:30 so I'll leave the call up to you guys.  We could do 9:30 at the top of the Quad.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2011)

How about 10.  I will be driving from the river in the am. Might get stuck in school bus traffic.   Pm sent with number.  Green coat blue helmet Sr sticker on the Front.  Still not sure if others are coming or not. pm sent


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2011)

Getting lazy. Might just ski the river.


----------

